# Things I hate more than Project Wise



## Road Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

Track Changes

.........


----------



## jijir83 (Jul 13, 2016)

SpecsIntact

Grrrr!!!!


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jul 19, 2016)

Document Locator &amp; PeopleSoft


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jul 19, 2016)

Smart Plant


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 19, 2016)

SAP


----------



## P-E (Jul 20, 2016)

Newforma


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 20, 2016)

P-E said:


> Newforma


you too?


----------



## P-E (Jul 20, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> you too?


Unfortunately


----------



## K19 (Jul 20, 2016)

Waiting 15 seconds just for ArcMap just to open a dialog window

Waiting 15 seconds for ArcMap to open a second sub-dialog

Waiting 30 seconds for ArcMap to open a processing tool

I'd take track changes over Project Wise any day though


----------



## envirotex (Jul 21, 2016)

^^^Or trying to figure out why you can select features with a rectangle but not a with polygon in ArcMap.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Tapatalk.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2016)

Group policies on the server that the IT department cannot change or disable.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2016)

blybrook PE said:


> Group policies on the server that the IT department cannot change or disable.


CHALLENGE ACCEPTED! :thumbs:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 15, 2016)

I've never used Project Wise.


----------

